# Comments on South Ridge Apartments and Burj Dubai Residence



## Swan Family

Hi guys,

Just looking at places to rent and come across the South Ridge Apartments and Burj Dubai Residence. They looked very nice with gym, pool etc.

Has anyone got any comments on these places to live. Or if you live there have you got any concerns. We are a family with a one year old. Husband is working in the Wafi Residence building.

I would like both good and bad comments or concerns.

Thanks for your help again.
Kelly


----------



## alli

I think Burj Dubai residence is still very much a construction zone, but other than that know nothing about it.


----------



## katiepotato

Have got some friend that live near the Burj and it's a nice area. There are a couple of new souks with bars / restaurants in, and there is a small Spinneys in the Al Manzil souk. You'll also be right next to the Dubai Mall when it opens. 

The access to Sheik Zayed Road is good, and your husband would be travelling against the traffic so it should only take him about 15 minutes to get to work (providing there are no accidents). Having said that there is still a lot of construction going on in that area, so it's likely that there will be some noise. Most apartment buildings will have a gym and pool so I wouldn't make that a deciding factor. 

The Burj is a really popular area at the moment and apartments go really quickly, so if you've just seen them online make sure you call the agent and check they're still available. I think you'd be looking at about AED160k for a 2-bedroom in South Ridge. 

Good luck!


----------



## alli

katiepotato knows where it's at!


----------



## Elphaba

Until Dubai Mall is completed it will continue to be a pain to get in & out of the Old Town area. At evening rush hour traffic is at a standstill. 

If your husband is working near Wafi, why not look at living around that area (Wafi/Healthcare City)? He would avoid traffic and there are lots of new apartments going up around there. 


-


----------



## BLM

Me me I live there! 

Southridge is lovely - all very new with stunning finishes and a bit cheaper than the residences but! it backs onto a massive construction site that works well into the night and is VERY noisy. You would need to live either on the front of the buildings or very high up.

The residences are pretty much the same but slightly closer to the souks (they're about to open up the walkway) so a little bit more expensive. They have their own spinneys and Boots, but I believe they're about to open a Spinneys at Southridge.

KatiePotato is absolutely right - the whole area is a construction site. In the morning it takes me about 10 mins just to get out onto SZR. And don't even get me started on the way back in the evening - its chaos. Trucks and men all over the place, the roads keep changing, taxis always getting lost and causing blocks. But hopefully this will all clear after October when they open the mall. Having said that, it may also increase congestion...

But overall, we absolutely love it there and wouldn't consider living anywhere else. We can walk (yes even in this heat!) to a supermarket, lots of restaurants and bars, even a decent hairdresser, all in five minutes. I work in Burj Dubai (2 minutes from Wafi) and it takes me about 20 mins to get into work in the morning.

Good luck with your move! Let us know when you've settled in, our next expat forum get-together is going to be in September


----------



## grasshopper

I just rented a one bedroom apartment in South Ridge 6. I haven't moved in yet as I'm still waiting on all my stuff to arrive from Australia, so taking advantage of the company's temporary accommodation until the very end!

I was very impressed with the South Ridge facilities and build quality. The apartments are generally quite big too. The apartments are brand new and kitchens are fully equipped (except for microwave). They aren't cheap however and some of the layouts can be a bit weird so you need to look at a few. Since I work in Emaar Square (formerly Burj Dubai Square) it's a pretty convenient commute to work without needing to go on Sheik Zayed Road!

Agree that the whole area is a construction site at the moment, but once the Dubai Mall opens I reckon that it'll be the place to be.


----------



## Lenochka

*South Ridge Appt*

Hi Grasshopper,
I am in the middle of relocation...and towards the end of Sept I will need to find a place too. Looks like South Ridge Apt. would be an option for us too.
Would you happen to have a good contact/website or anything so I could look at. 

Many thanks and best regards
Lenochka


----------



## grasshopper

Lenochka - I looked at Better Homes (www,bhomes,com) before coming to Dubai. Once I arrived, I went to the Better Homes office in the Al Murooj complex which is very close to Downtown Burj Dubai. The leasing agent showed me quite a few apartments in the various towers over a couple of days. It took about a week to find a place and have my application accepted and another week to finalise the lease and hand over the big cheque.


----------



## BLM

Cluttons also look after South Ridge. There are a lot of empty apartments there so you can often bargain down the price a bit...


----------



## kelly1814

I live in South Ridge Tower 6, love it, but the construction site is LOUD.


----------



## lkgriffith

*How is South Ridge for kids?*

My husband and I are moving to Dubai this fall and are looking for a place central for both of our work-sites--he will be in the airport tax free zone and I will be working in the financial center. We were thinking this might be central for both of us. We have a 2-year old, though, so I want to know how it is for kids? I see descriptions that say there are children's play areas but nothing more specific . . . 

Thanks for any info . . .


----------



## Swan Family

kelly1814 said:


> I live in South Ridge Tower 6, love it, but the construction site is LOUD.


Hi Kelly,
Just had a few questions about the south ridge towers, just wandering if u could answer them.
What type of play areas for children are in the building? How far away from the new mall are the towers? Is there shops within the buildings, to get bread and milk etc? 
How late do the contruction workers work of a night? And when do they start of a morning? did u get a good price for your apartment? 
Sorry for all the questions, but I think we are going to move into one of the towers when we get there and just want to get a feel for the area before we get there.

Thanks for any help
Kelly-Anne


----------



## gfan

BLM said:


> Me me I live there!
> 
> Southridge is lovely - all very new with stunning finishes and a bit cheaper than the residences but! it backs onto a massive construction site that works well into the night and is VERY noisy. You would need to live either on the front of the buildings or very high up.
> 
> The residences are pretty much the same but slightly closer to the souks (they're about to open up the walkway) so a little bit more expensive. They have their own spinneys and Boots, but I believe they're about to open a Spinneys at Southridge.
> 
> KatiePotato is absolutely right - the whole area is a construction site. In the morning it takes me about 10 mins just to get out onto SZR. And don't even get me started on the way back in the evening - its chaos. Trucks and men all over the place, the roads keep changing, taxis always getting lost and causing blocks. But hopefully this will all clear after October when they open the mall. Having said that, it may also increase congestion...
> 
> But overall, we absolutely love it there and wouldn't consider living anywhere else. We can walk (yes even in this heat!) to a supermarket, lots of restaurants and bars, even a decent hairdresser, all in five minutes. I work in Burj Dubai (2 minutes from Wafi) and it takes me about 20 mins to get into work in the morning.
> 
> Good luck with your move! Let us know when you've settled in, our next expat forum get-together is going to be in September


Hi BLM
My potential work place would be at Commercial Tower (next to Crowne Plaza on SZR). Can i pls seek your guidance on how far is it from my work place and how long it'll take me to get to work should i live in southridge? is that direction against the traffic in the morning? would you suggest any other options? was checking the website on bhomes and seem to see some nice places at jumeirah lake towers and dubai marina - would those be too far/too congested to get into work in the mornings?? 
thanking you in advanced!
cheers.


----------



## grasshopper

I've heard that a Spinney's supermarket is going to open at South Ridge at some point, but for the time being the closest supermarket/shops are the Al Manzil hotel around the corner. The new Dubai Mall is coming along but doesn't look anywhere near finished (I'm thinking about 6 months away - notwithstanding that they keep talking about October openings...)

gfan - I know quite a few people who commute to Burj Dubai or DIFC from the Marina and it's not so bad, they say about a 20-30 minute commute. I'm not sure what building you are talking about but I presume the same applies.


----------



## BLM

Hi gfan, welcome to the site!

Crowne Plaza is VERY close, you will be going against the traffic and it will take you about 10 mins. Give me a yell if you do actually move in there and I'll give you directions.

The marina/ JBR will take you about 5 mins to get out of in the morning (its a construction site) and then it should take you half an hour to get down SZR, again against the traffic.

The reason I love Burj Dubai oldtown though is because its very central - you're half way between the marina/ greens/ springs/ golf courses/ Mall of the Emirates and Bur Dubai, the actual city centre.

Also friends have told me that the apartments in JBR are not as nicely finished as the downtown apartments, so I guess it depends on how much you want to treat yourself  Because of the driving, there's a lot less drinking after work, so you spend more time inside your house.


----------



## kelly1814

i'll try to answer questions: shops are all within walking distance and soon, in tower4, there will be a spinneys, also a mashreq bank in tower 6 soon.
the construction site, like most in dubai is 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. on fridays it is a little quiter but it fires up with a vengeance about 6 pm.
we have comlpained to the muicicpality, they sent a sound engineer, and we were successful in getting the site closed down for a week at night, but it is back at full power now.
a few of my friends live in south ridge with kids and like it - there are a couple of play areas, pools, and garden areas for them to run around in.
our one bedroom appt was 130, 000 dh which at 20k english pounds a year is extoritonate - but the going rate here. 2 beds are about 170, 000 k dh's, and my friend who has a 3 bedroom appt pays in excess of 220, 000k dh.
interestinly for an appt development there are a few villas down by th epools, these look v nice but are 300, 000k dh a year. nice if you can afford it!you are allowed pets and i have seen a few dogs - but there i snowhere to walk them nearby and i think people are struggling with that. also there have been other developments in dubai which did allow pets but ave now gone back on that promise and ar emaking people get rid of their pets - not good....


----------



## gfan

BLM said:


> Hi gfan, welcome to the site!
> 
> Crowne Plaza is VERY close, you will be going against the traffic and it will take you about 10 mins. Give me a yell if you do actually move in there and I'll give you directions.
> 
> The marina/ JBR will take you about 5 mins to get out of in the morning (its a construction site) and then it should take you half an hour to get down SZR, again against the traffic.
> 
> The reason I love Burj Dubai oldtown though is because its very central - you're half way between the marina/ greens/ springs/ golf courses/ Mall of the Emirates and Bur Dubai, the actual city centre.
> 
> Also friends have told me that the apartments in JBR are not as nicely finished as the downtown apartments, so I guess it depends on how much you want to treat yourself  Because of the driving, there's a lot less drinking after work, so you spend more time inside your house.


Hey BLM,
thanks a lot for your response. Definitely very insightful. Would i be able to ask you some other questions via email or something so that i don't bombard this forum with too many questions? Appreciate your guidance! But at this point, i think i have a few considerations:
- Dubai Marina certainly seems (have yet to see it) like a nice place given the surroundings etc BUT as u said it would be a lot further than Burj Dubai downtown (my main concern here is that I don't mind if it's a 30 minutes commute WHEN i have the car - only prob is i heard it's not so easy to get a licence there..and may take 5 to 6 months? and in the meantime i would have to take a cab..would that set me back by a lot? - also there are some nice studios in Dubai Marina that i checked from bhomes that are about AED100k
- Downtown burj dubai definitely has the biggest advantage of being really close to work (which is great) - but on hindsight cost a bit more...the cheapest i hear for a one-bedroom is AED130k? [fyi, i'll be a lone ranger in Dubai - ie, still single and not relocating with anyone - so don't mind either a studio or a one-bedroom] 
Definitely appreciate any further views...thanks all for being so informative.
Cheers...


----------



## gfan

grasshopper said:


> I've heard that a Spinney's supermarket is going to open at South Ridge at some point, but for the time being the closest supermarket/shops are the Al Manzil hotel around the corner. The new Dubai Mall is coming along but doesn't look anywhere near finished (I'm thinking about 6 months away - notwithstanding that they keep talking about October openings...)
> 
> gfan - I know quite a few people who commute to Burj Dubai or DIFC from the Marina and it's not so bad, they say about a 20-30 minute commute. I'm not sure what building you are talking about but I presume the same applies.



thanks for the tip grass hopper....hmmm need to do a bit more research...not easy to decide on a place (at least for me haha).


----------



## grasshopper

gfan - where are you coming from? I just got my UAE drivers licence this morning and I've been in Dubai for less than 4 weeks (I transferred my Australian licence across). You need to get your residence permit in your passport first before you can transfer or apply for a licence.

Grab a copy of the Dubai Explorer - that'll give you a better picture on the bureacracy over here  It also has a pretty good spiel on the various residential areas.

The thing I noticed when I was looking for places is that what is listed on the websites is often 5-10K lower than what the landlord will end up actually accepting. That said, if you're prepared to front up 130K I think you'll be able to find a nice one bedder somewhere. I picked Downtown Burj because it was really close to work. Given where you are working - the Marina is the farthest you should probably look at living.


----------



## gfan

grasshopper said:


> gfan - where are you coming from? I just got my UAE drivers licence this morning and I've been in Dubai for less than 4 weeks (I transferred my Australian licence across). You need to get your residence permit in your passport first before you can transfer or apply for a licence.
> 
> Grab a copy of the Dubai Explorer - that'll give you a better picture on the bureacracy over here  It also has a pretty good spiel on the various residential areas.
> 
> The thing I noticed when I was looking for places is that what is listed on the websites is often 5-10K lower than what the landlord will end up actually accepting. That said, if you're prepared to front up 130K I think you'll be able to find a nice one bedder somewhere. I picked Downtown Burj because it was really close to work. Given where you are working - the Marina is the farthest you should probably look at living.


Hi grasshopper,
I'm from malaysia and unfortunately i won't be able to automatically transfer my licence - hence got to take up the drivers' exam which would set me back by quite a bit. well only think it's the fastest i can get myself there is probably in two to three months (by which time, am not sure how rentals might have changed). Well downtown burj does seem like the best option (distance wise) for me since i'll be working near DIFC..so you work near DIFC? what do you do grasshopper? 
Yup got the dubai explorer already - i suppose at the end of the day...seeing it for yourself would be much better and hearing from ppl such as yourself would give a bit more comfort
again, thanks for the tip!
cheers


----------



## grasshopper

Hi gfan - yeah, unfortunately you're going to have to go through that whole driving instruction process  but on the plus side your experience in malaysian traffic will probably serve you well once you start driving here. It's a bit of a shock coming from Australia and despite my licence I'm not looking forward to driving!

I work in Burj Dubai Square, so living in downtown Burj was the most logical option. A lot of people I know who work in DIFC also live in downtown Burj - i.e. the Old Town and Burj Residences. Is your employer providing parking? Your building might be okay but I've heard that DIFC is a nightmare to find parking!


----------



## lkgriffith

*Southridge--any day care/nurseries nearby?*



> a few of my friends live in south ridge with kids and like it - there are a couple of play areas, pools, and garden areas for them to run around in.


On the topic of kids in Burj Dubai, does anyone know if there are any good daycares/nurseries nearby?


----------



## gfan

grasshopper said:


> Hi gfan - yeah, unfortunately you're going to have to go through that whole driving instruction process  but on the plus side your experience in malaysian traffic will probably serve you well once you start driving here. It's a bit of a shock coming from Australia and despite my licence I'm not looking forward to driving!
> 
> I work in Burj Dubai Square, so living in downtown Burj was the most logical option. A lot of people I know who work in DIFC also live in downtown Burj - i.e. the Old Town and Burj Residences. Is your employer providing parking? Your building might be okay but I've heard that DIFC is a nightmare to find parking!


Hi grasshopper,
thanks...yeah i suppose having about 10 years driving experience in Malaysia certainly helps but not looking forward to the whole process!! yeah it's such peaceful driving in australia! i was in melb for four years studying...so which filed are you in?

i'll be working in commercial tower, next to crowne plaza - i'm really not sure if my employer's providing parking and i thought i don't want to ask them these little details yet - am still at the negotiation phase of the package and i'd rather they concentrate on the big ticket items that i'm negotiating on - i.e. housing allowance and salary! do you know of any investment banker friends over there that i can speak to regarding rough ball park figures
thanks again..u have been very helpful!
cheers!


----------



## helena

*Moving over*

Hi all,
I'm a Malaysian who has recently accepted a move to Dubai. My office will be in the Emirates Towers Offices.
Are the South Ridge Apartments anywhere near this area? From the threads I've been reading, seems like this is a good place to stay. 
Gfan, have you found a place to stay? When will you be shifting over?

Thanks in advance, everyone!


----------



## grasshopper

Hi Helena - South Ridge is in the Downtown Burj Dubai area which is very close (by car at any rate) to Emirates Towers and the DIFC. There are a number of other residential complexes in the area including the Old Town and the Burj Residences.


----------



## helena

grasshopper said:


> Hi Helena - South Ridge is in the Downtown Burj Dubai area which is very close (by car at any rate) to Emirates Towers and the DIFC. There are a number of other residential complexes in the area including the Old Town and the Burj Residences.


Thanks grasshopper  Will take a look at these areas for a few more options.


----------



## 20yrsindubai

i have a 2 bdroom apt there, great view of the burj, brand new and ready to move in immediately. Initially i wanted to rent it out but now i want to sell it - if anyone is interested in buying it email me at azharny at yahoo dot com. you will save on paying broker commissions and other fees as i am the owner.


----------



## gfan

helena said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a Malaysian who has recently accepted a move to Dubai. My office will be in the Emirates Towers Offices.
> Are the South Ridge Apartments anywhere near this area? From the threads I've been reading, seems like this is a good place to stay.
> Gfan, have you found a place to stay? When will you be shifting over?
> 
> Thanks in advance, everyone!


Hi there Helena,

glad to hear of another malaysian in Dubai - i'm still in the process of negotiation of my package..so haven't exactly accepted the offer yet...when are you going over? which part of malaysia are you in? maybe we can even catch up or something...i've done a fair bit of research myself
anyways good luck with your accommodation search!
cheers...
p/s: also, which field are you going to be in?


----------



## helena

gfan said:


> Hi there Helena,
> 
> glad to hear of another malaysian in Dubai - i'm still in the process of negotiation of my package..so haven't exactly accepted the offer yet...when are you going over? which part of malaysia are you in? maybe we can even catch up or something...i've done a fair bit of research myself
> anyways good luck with your accommodation search!
> cheers...
> p/s: also, which field are you going to be in?


Hi Gfan,
I will be moving over from KL. Where are you at? Would be great if you can share some of the information you've come across  
I'm in management consulting and will be joining one of the Big 4 advisory firms there.


----------



## gfan

helena said:


> Hi Gfan,
> I will be moving over from KL. Where are you at? Would be great if you can share some of the information you've come across
> I'm in management consulting and will be joining one of the Big 4 advisory firms there.


Hi Helena,
I'm in KL as well! or actually PJ but almost same difference....i tried private messaging you to take our conversation there but can't seem to send any message to you...perhaps you can PM me?
thanks


----------



## maryos

*South Ridge floorplans and facilities*

This link from EMAAR might be of use for South Ridge info - or for info on any of EMAAR's other developments. It gives floorplans, also details of facilities. As direct from the developer, all very glowing, no doubt.

South Ridge


----------



## helena

gfan said:


> Hi Helena,
> I'm in KL as well! or actually PJ but almost same difference....i tried private messaging you to take our conversation there but can't seem to send any message to you...perhaps you can PM me?
> thanks


Hi gfan, I can't seem to PM you either. Not sure why. Can anyone assist? Thanks.


----------



## gfan

helena said:


> Hi gfan, I can't seem to PM you either. Not sure why. Can anyone assist? Thanks.


Hi helena
i think it might be your 'settings' or something..coz someone managed to PM me just now and i responded..and when i tried PM-ing you, it says you 'do not' allow PM to come to you....


----------



## gliderman

Does anyone have an idea as to the "real" market value range of annual rental for a 3brm apartment in any of the South Ridge towers?

I understand that the published rentals and the ultimate rental cost once a real estate agent tries to sign you up can be two totally different stories. Thanks.


----------



## kelly1814

a friend who i work with has just rented a 3 bedroom appt in tower 6, south ridge, for 200k.
not sure what they were asking for, but that is what he paid. it is huge, 2 balconies, 3 beds, 3 bathrooms and maids room.


----------



## Lenochka

*Flat in SouthRidge*

20yearsinDubai,
hi..is your flat in South Ridge still available ? If so, can you PM me with some info, prices, floor plans etc. 

Cheers
Lenochka


----------



## gpdubai

Swan Family said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just looking at places to rent and come across the South Ridge Apartments and Burj Dubai Residence. They looked very nice with gym, pool etc.
> 
> Has anyone got any comments on these places to live. Or if you live there have you got any concerns. We are a family with a one year old. Husband is working in the Wafi Residence building.
> 
> I would like both good and bad comments or concerns.
> 
> Thanks for your help again.
> Kelly


Hi Kelly we live in South R. and we really like it, including our 2.5 yo daughter. The kiddy pool, outdoors and indoors play area, gym, squash, poll and ping pong...so we have a lot to do and less time I guess! the noise is not a problem for us, and looking forward for the mall to be open.


----------



## Swan Family

gpdubai said:


> Hi Kelly we live in South R. and we really like it, including our 2.5 yo daughter. The kiddy pool, outdoors and indoors play area, gym, squash, poll and ping pong...so we have a lot to do and less time I guess! the noise is not a problem for us, and looking forward for the mall to be open.


Thanks for your comments. Our Dubai journey is coming up, we should be leaving at the begining of October (if hubbys company will ever book the flights!). Sounds like a great place for us. Do you know what our chances are of actually getting a one bedroom apartment? Are they filling up quickly. I have a feeling they will all be gone by the time we get there. 

Which buildings have the indoor play area? Or do they all have it.
Thanks
Kelly


----------



## kelly1814

there are 6 towers, 2 pools, one outdoor kids playgound, and then there are shared indoor squash and badminton courts, and a games room withth eping pong etc.
oh and there's one indoor gym. never busy enough to be a problem!


----------



## Lenochka

Hi All,
sounds all nice and good - and I think the appartments are nice.
However, one question...is there ANYTHING SHOPPINGWISE IN WALKING DISTANCE....? My wife does not drive ...and for some reason doesn't want to.....and I think Dubai Mall is a bit too far too walk...or am I missing something ?

Thanks for clarification
best regards
Lenochka


----------



## local expat

Hi All,
I have moved to SR about a month ago, still wondering when the Spinneys downstairs is opening. Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## grasshopper

Lenochka said:


> Hi All,
> sounds all nice and good - and I think the appartments are nice.
> However, one question...is there ANYTHING SHOPPINGWISE IN WALKING DISTANCE....? My wife does not drive ...and for some reason doesn't want to.....and I think Dubai Mall is a bit too far too walk...or am I missing something ?
> 
> Thanks for clarification
> best regards
> Lenochka


The closest supermarket is the Spinneys in the Al Manzil complex. Souk Al Bahar is in the Palace Hotel complex which is also nearby but it's still pretty far away on foot, especially in the heat.

I live in South Ridge and to be honest, without a car I'd feel pretty isolated.


----------



## **KK**

Swan Family said:


> Thanks for your comments. Our Dubai journey is coming up, we should be leaving at the begining of October (if hubbys company will ever book the flights!). Sounds like a great place for us. Do you know what our chances are of actually getting a one bedroom apartment? Are they filling up quickly. I have a feeling they will all be gone by the time we get there.
> 
> Which buildings have the indoor play area? Or do they all have it.
> Thanks
> Kelly




Hi Kelly, I think there are still enough empty appartments but not sure about the rooms, I'm sure if you contact Betterhomes at Al Murooj near here, they will tell you the availability.


----------



## **KK**

local expat said:


> Hi All,
> I have moved to SR about a month ago, still wondering when the Spinneys downstairs is opening. Does anyone have any info on this?


I have no idea, I'm wondering the same...I'm desperate for that supermarket to be open!!! Someone from the Manzil Spinney told me that they are waiting for more peopple to move in to open it.


----------



## alli

Lenochka said:


> Hi All,
> sounds all nice and good - and I think the appartments are nice.
> However, one question...is there ANYTHING SHOPPINGWISE IN WALKING DISTANCE....? My wife does not drive ...and for some reason doesn't want to.....and I think Dubai Mall is a bit too far too walk...or am I missing something ?
> 
> Thanks for clarification
> best regards
> Lenochka


I think you'll find, that in general, NOTHING in Dubai is walking distance.

You'll find that out once you arrive. Tell your wife to not discount driving just yet - it's, pretty much an essential here.


----------



## kelly1814

Dubai Mall is absolutely not too far to walk - a maximum of ten minutes. It is just along fromthe Palace Hotel and I walk home from there all the time. It is alittle hot at the moment but fine to walk early mornings and evenings after dinner and drinks etc. really nice to stretch your legs in dubai too.

worst case scenario, if your wife REALLy doesn't want to walk, there is a constant stream of taxis going past south ridge, she could easily hop in one. i reckon it would cost 7 dirhams max!


----------



## lkgriffith

*Metro/Tram*

The new Metro & Tram system is supposed to ready in that area in a year. I'm really hoping that's that case as I would rather not drive either!!


----------



## gpdubai

*South Ridge Apartments*

Hi there Kelly,

I live in South Ridge building No.5
I practically have no complains at all because everything you need its already there. You have a Spineys at the Al Mazil Souk (10 minutes walk or 3 minutes by car) and the other good thing is that they are going to open another spineys just downstairs of South Ridge.
There's a nice pool, a vey good gym, A kids playground (my daugther loves it and she's 2 1/2 years old)

I guess that If you move there, you wont regret it.
PS: try to get an appartment facing the Burj Dubai Tower, it's really nice to see it every day from your windows... At least for me it is.

Regards.

Giorgio.





Swan Family said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just looking at places to rent and come across the South Ridge Apartments and Burj Dubai Residence. They looked very nice with gym, pool etc.
> 
> Has anyone got any comments on these places to live. Or if you live there have you got any concerns. We are a family with a one year old. Husband is working in the Wafi Residence building.
> 
> I would like both good and bad comments or concerns.
> 
> Thanks for your help again.
> Kelly


----------



## Swan Family

gpdubai said:


> Hi there Kelly,
> 
> I live in South Ridge building No.5
> I practically have no complains at all because everything you need its already there. You have a Spineys at the Al Mazil Souk (10 minutes walk or 3 minutes by car) and the other good thing is that they are going to open another spineys just downstairs of South Ridge.
> There's a nice pool, a vey good gym, A kids playground (my daugther loves it and she's 2 1/2 years old)
> 
> I guess that If you move there, you wont regret it.
> PS: try to get an appartment facing the Burj Dubai Tower, it's really nice to see it every day from your windows... At least for me it is.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Giorgio.


Thanks for all yours comments and support. We will be looking at the South Ridge Towers when we get there. We finally got our flights booked and we will be arriving on the 9th October. I can't wait. See you all soon. Kelly-Anne


----------



## Shero

*Hi Kelly,*

I live in South Ridge Tower 2, it's a really a nice place to live in,don't have any complaints at all. You have all the services next to you. Spinneys just opened in the area and others will open by the end of the year. My husband work in Wafi area and it takes him 15 minutes to get to his office in the morning .I'm sure you won't regret it


----------



## Swan Family

Shero said:


> I live in South Ridge Tower 2, it's a really a nice place to live in,don't have any complaints at all. You have all the services next to you. Spinneys just opened* in the area and others will open by the end of the year. My husband work in Wafi area and it takes him 15 minutes to get to his office in the morning .I'm sure you won't regret it


thanks for your help. we have today signed a lease for an apartment in tower 4. can't wait til we move in, probably tuesday or wednesday.


----------



## dubaiwoman

*one bedroom in downtown burj*

I have one bedroom apartment in downtown burj completed one. if any interested pls let me know good payment plan


----------



## dubaigreen

Hi,
I came to this site via the "rent to own" offering from Emaar, and it looks like many people are happy in this South Ridge complex. Emaar is asking 180k for a 2BR, with a chance to invest it once you buy within 10 Months. I have not talked to them yet, before I do, I was hoping you could let me know the following:
(1) What is the sqft size of a 2BR. Does it have a storage and/or maids room?
(2) What is all included? Kitchen-ware?
(3) Does anyone have a picture of the internal looks?
(4) What are good agents? If Emaar is asking 180k that you can use for investment, than private renting could be cheaper? What did you pay or do you know landlords that have rental opportunities for reasonable amount?

Thanks for a reaction
DB


----------



## Swan Family

Hi dubaigreen
Not sure about the 2bedroom apartments. We are renting a one bed apartment and we paid 140k. We have a fridge, dishwasher, stove, oven and a washingmachine/dryer combo. Hope this helps.



dubaigreen said:


> Hi,
> I came to this site via the "rent to own" offering from Emaar, and it looks like many people are happy in this South Ridge complex. Emaar is asking 180k for a 2BR, with a chance to invest it once you buy within 10 Months. I have not talked to them yet, before I do, I was hoping you could let me know the following:
> (1) What is the sqft size of a 2BR. Does it have a storage and/or maids room?
> (2) What is all included? Kitchen-ware?
> (3) Does anyone have a picture of the internal looks?
> (4) What are good agents? If Emaar is asking 180k that you can use for investment, than private renting could be cheaper? What did you pay or do you know landlords that have rental opportunities for reasonable amount?
> 
> Thanks for a reaction
> DB


----------



## dubaigreen

Swan Family said:


> Hi dubaigreen
> Not sure about the 2bedroom apartments. We are renting a one bed apartment and we paid 140k. We have a fridge, dishwasher, stove, oven and a washingmachine/dryer combo. Hope this helps.


I expect that if "rent to own" schemes are getting popular (with a chance to use that renting money for investment" that normal renting opportunities should come down in price (as you can not use this money for investment).

Has anyone more info on 2BR, size, etc..

thanks
DB


----------



## Mileage

The Rent to Own plan is indeed a free option on to roll your 1st year's (100%) or 2nd years (50%) into an apt purchase.

The issue, however, is that the sale price is fixed for 1 year as of today. Having looked at the list price for the apt (I took a good look at the list when the salesperson was making copies....), they are WAY TOO HIGH for today's market environment and thus surely too high for a year from now. This is a great idea in a rising price environment, not things are coming down. Granted, Emaar may reduce the price a year from now, so it's still an interesting option. But you get what you pay for... and Free doesn't get you much (who's ever heard of free call options?). You also have right of first refusal on a sale.

So for example, a 3BR units in the Residences was listed at 270K rent, with sale price fixed at 7.8 million!! Even if you roll the rent into the downpayment, that's a 3.5% discount.





dubaigreen said:


> I expect that if "rent to own" schemes are getting popular (with a chance to use that renting money for investment" that normal renting opportunities should come down in price (as you can not use this money for investment).
> 
> Has anyone more info on 2BR, size, etc..
> 
> thanks
> DB


----------



## dubaigreen

I guess nobody has the info for a 2Br rental and the size of this apartment...but thanks so far for the other info


----------



## **KK**

Hello dubaigreen, I live in a 2 br but I don't know how many sq meters it has, no storage and no maids room, as far as I know only the 3 br have maids room. They come with dishwasher, stove, fridge, cooking top, washoing and dryer machine.we used betterhomes as agents and all good. Contact me if u want, sorry wrtting from my cellphone.



dubaigreen said:


> Hi,
> I came to this site via the "rent to own" offering from Emaar, and it looks like many people are happy in this South Ridge complex. Emaar is asking 180k for a 2BR, with a chance to invest it once you buy within 10 Months. I have not talked to them yet, before I do, I was hoping you could let me know the following:
> (1) What is the sqft size of a 2BR. Does it have a storage and/or maids room?
> (2) What is all included? Kitchen-ware?
> (3) Does anyone have a picture of the internal looks?
> (4) What are good agents? If Emaar is asking 180k that you can use for investment, than private renting could be cheaper? What did you pay or do you know landlords that have rental opportunities for reasonable amount?
> 
> Thanks for a reaction
> DB


----------



## hotncold

Hi, 
Husband moving into Southridge 4 today (hooray), I'm due to join him in January.
To all the antipodeans out there, very key question; Is there a BBQ area? I know we're not allowed a BBQ on the balcony, but have seen mention of a BBQ area, but husband doesn't know where it is! 
Any ideas???


----------



## kelly1814

it does mention bbq areas in all the literature - but they didn't put them in, in the end - not sure why. sorry! lots of outdoor areas to sit but no bbq's...


----------



## kman97

Yes its a little like a construction zone (but where in Dubai ....)

Its not a concrete jungle like Dubai Marina or JLT and Burj Downtown is treated as a community so Emaar does a lot to maintain it. I work here and I keep seeing people forever cleaning etc, so quite impressed with the quality
Check out the Burj Dubai Downtown webpage to see whether the facilities are to your taste

I would recommend South Ridge though, since its a better quality construction and is also a little secluded (which I like)
it might be cheaper as well...





Swan Family said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just looking at places to rent and come across the South Ridge Apartments and Burj Dubai Residence. They looked very nice with gym, pool etc.
> 
> Has anyone got any comments on these places to live. Or if you live there have you got any concerns. We are a family with a one year old. Husband is working in the Wafi Residence building.
> 
> I would like both good and bad comments or concerns.
> 
> Thanks for your help again.
> Kelly


----------



## r_showell

Anyone have any upto date info on what life is like around here now that the Mall has been complete?

Looking at living in Downtown and South Ridge and Residences seem to offer the best option from my initial investigations.

Any insight greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Mileage

The Downtown area is turning out to be a very nice area to live in my opinion. 

The Downtown Burj Dubai development has hit some important milestones:

- Dubai Mall is open with increasing amounts of restaurant open as well
- Waitrose supermarket in the Dubai Mall is quite nice and each of the housing developments have their own small Spinney's
- The promenade by the Dubai Mall is open with access to restaurants and cafes (California Pizza Kitchen is a nice addition)
- Burj Dubai lake is filled and the fountain show is actually quite spectacular (not quite sure how the people in The Residences feel being that close though)
- Souk al Bahar has some nice restaurant options with and without liquor licenses that overlook the lake and with outdoor seating
- South Ridge's retail shops are open which is convenient (Spinneys, Caribou Coffee, Krispy Kreme, and a couple more) with some additional to come (Pizza Hut, Hair Salon). Same goes for Residences.
- Road access is pretty good and getting better as they continue the work on the interchange and around the area
- The overall location is quite central for food deliveries

We live in South Ridge and are quite happy overall. I walk over to the Souk Al Bahar in about 7 mins max. (Palace/Souk/Address/Mall are all connected). It's an easy walk assuming it's not too hot of course.

Choosing between the various developments is then really up to your own preferences. 

This is definitely an Emaar show piece which should bode well for continued upkeep and development.

The rents in the area have also come down markedly in the area as a generul rule and there are potentially some great deals if you find the right, stressed out landlord looking for a tenant.

Hope this helps.





r_showell said:


> Anyone have any upto date info on what life is like around here now that the Mall has been complete?
> 
> Looking at living in Downtown and South Ridge and Residences seem to offer the best option from my initial investigations.
> 
> Any insight greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rich


----------

